# HMS Sutlej



## sutlej 09 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi im looking for info on HMS sutlej crews 1900s my grandad was a crew member but i know nothing at all about him he was called George Hudson and was from chesterfield derbyshire any info would be great ..


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Welcome from Lancashire - I hope you will enjoy the site.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

sutlej 09 said:


> Hi im looking for info on HMS sutlej crews 1900s my grandad was a crew member but i know nothing at all about him he was called George Hudson and was from chesterfield derbyshire any info would be great ..


Is this the man you are looking for?
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...sp?Edoc_Id=6981196&queryType=1&resultcount=38

Roger


----------

